
Nestlé launches new blockchain platform, despite IBM Food Trust partnership - beastibash
https://techerati.com/news-hub/nestle-blockchain-foodtrust-ibm-supply-chain/
======
toper-centage
Will we be able to track all the water sources being drained by Nestlé and
their way to plastic bottles and onto our shelves? Nice.

